# Post your Trees!



## JohnT (Dec 7, 2015)

Picked up this year's tree yesterday. SWMBO is always so into Christmas. She had the tree decorated in 45 minutes.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 7, 2015)

She also had most of the house decorated on Saturday...


----------



## JohnT (Dec 7, 2015)

I even joined in by building a nice fire and stringing my special grape-cluster lights...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sadly, it appears you also had the Giants game on.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 7, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Sadly, it appears you also had the Giants game on.



No, Jim, he's not sad. Don't you remember? @JohnT is a diehard Jets fan:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=583055&postcount=22


----------



## JohnT (Dec 7, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> No, Jim, he's not sad. Don't you remember? @JohnT is a diehard Jets fan:


 
LOL! I usually am this time of year (week 13).


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2015)

My Xmas tree in my office at work. Because every Geek needs a Star Wars/Star Trek/Sci Fi themed tree!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 7, 2015)

COOL GLOWIN!!! 

I was thinking that I was the only one. We have been collecting the star trek ornaments since TNG was still running (1990 or so). I have an entire string of them! 

It was a bit of tradition between me and the MRS. Our first Christmas together we ended up getting the same gift, a star trek ornament, and have been doing that ever since.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2015)

SWMBO banished the Sci Fi ornaments years ago LOL So I bought a small tree and have been putting it up in my office for about 10 years now and each year people bring an ornament or two to add to the tree. Some of them are collectors pieces now and worth quite a bit of money so the office gets locked when I am not around and the tree is up.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 7, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> My Xmas tree in my office at work. Because every Geek needs a Star Wars/Star Trek/Sci Fi themed tree!



Love the Jetson's Rosie Robot!!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2015)

That one is fun as she talks (with Rosie's voice) when you press the button.

I am fond of the Robby the Robot myself. He talks and lights up.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxDOmsJJlRc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxDOmsJJlRc[/ame]



Boatboy24 said:


> Love the Jetson's Rosie Robot!!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 7, 2015)

I wonder how much my ornaments are worth. Since we get two every year, one has been going on the tree, while one remains in the box.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2015)

Some of mine are worth hundreds and are collector items which is why I lock my door when not in my office while the tree is up. Things have been known to walk off during after hours/on weekends…..


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 7, 2015)

The Mann Family Christmas Tree.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2015)

For about 20 years now I have gotten real balsam trees from my brother but he isn't selling them this year as they have gotten too expensive to buy and resell at a reasonable cost. In light of that, I expect my tree to look like this one:


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2015)

Here is a tree from 9 years ago when this forum was run by Fine Vine Wines. The sleigh flies really fast. That is how Santa can make his rounds on time...............


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 7, 2015)

Here's ours...


----------



## Julie (Dec 7, 2015)

View attachment 26169
Here is our Christmas tree. I’m sure my family is tired of my story, lol, I tell it every year. Each year Mike and I try to buy an ornament with the date on it for our tree but the star on top is my mainstay. It may look pretty rough but it will never change. This is the star that was on my family’s tree when I was growing up. Santa never left us much under the tree. Actually, we never had much of anything thru the year but the Star on top of our tree always shined. My mom gave me the star when I had moved out of the house, and there were times the year was pretty rough but at Christmas, that star always shined! A few years ago I unpacked the ornaments and there was this hole in the middle of the star. So I realized she needs to rest, I buy a new one. Not the same and I just did not like it. So I complained about not having my star that has been with me all thru my life. My daughter goes on a search to find me my star. And she does, actually two of them! She has them sent to me because she was living out of state at the time. Well I get the package and yes the stars are an exact replica of the one on top of my tree but they were not tree toppers, they were designed to screw into a socket of an old Christmas light! So I look at them and realized they can be torn apart, Mike and I take one apart and it fits over my star!!!!!!
My family star still shines and lets me know no matter what happens thru the year, she will shine on top of my tree!


----------



## Matty_Kay (Dec 7, 2015)

And ours...


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2015)

A little bit of decorating so far


----------



## BlueStimulator (Dec 8, 2015)

for some reason it posted twice not sure how to delete a post


----------



## BlueStimulator (Dec 8, 2015)

What a great post

Here is our tree and my bar. It is hard to tell from the picture but I learned this from my Great Uncle. 

When I was engaged to my wife the WWII Marine pulled me aside before Christmas and said to me I know how much Christmas means to you and our families. He said with a twinkle in his eyes, it's the traditions that bring us all together. I smiled and said I'm borrowing one of your traditions. (You see every year he gave his wife a sterling silver ornament to put on their tree) (no big deal my Aunt told me about it in passing one Christmas it was their little special thing)

I then told him I was going to do what he did with the ornaments for my wife but was going to change it up a little bit. I was going to make it a cut crystal or sterling silver ornament. I told him this year I had given her a bell with the Year on it for our tree. 

He looked at me and smiled and took my hand in both of his big paws and said Well Done. He then went on to say keep some of the old and start some of your own traditions I hope you Tanya have decades of wonderful family filled Christmases.

This conversation was one of the few deep we ever had. He was a man of actions and not to many words. We all knew how much he loved my Aunt by how he treated her. So if you look closely ypu can see a few of the traditions on our tree.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Dec 8, 2015)

The bar is a little festive too


----------



## JohnT (Dec 8, 2015)

Great photos guys! I really like hearing about your traditions. 

My wife goes nuts on Christmas. She has 5 (yes, 5) trees she decorates every year (I will post photos once she is finished). 

You would think that 5 trees is enough, but every one is artificial. I am of Hungarian German decent, so a real tree is a must! This is the tree that the presents go under and also takes up the prime tree real estate. 

The live tree is my tradition, but the topper is SWMBO's. She has Gabriel, an angel that she inherited from her parents, who inherited it from their parents. The thing has got to be close to 100 years old. The only time I touch it is to place it at the top of the tree. The thing makes me very nervous. If I were to break it, there would be heck to pay! 

Photos pending....


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2015)

And here's ours...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 9, 2015)

View from the couch.


----------



## barbiek (Dec 9, 2015)

I just now discovered if you want to find the imperfections in your stringing lights on a tree... Take a photo! Lol I tried and tried to get this turned the right way but as you can see I failed lol


----------



## JohnT (Dec 10, 2015)

Should not have said anything. I was all set to be impressed on how you got your tree to stand sideways!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 10, 2015)

Great thread, love seeing all the trees and who has live vs artificial. BTW Wine Enthusiast had a small "Wine Themed Christmas tree". Small but kinda neat. Thought about ordering one last week but now they are all sold out! Found a pic of it though.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 10, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Great thread, love seeing all the trees and who has live vs artificial. BTW Wine Enthusiast had a small "Wine Themed Christmas tree". Small but kinda neat. Thought about ordering one last week but now they are all sold out! Found a pic of it though.



I like that. I have an 18" lit tree at home. Maybe I'll take some of my custom corks and try to mimic the idea.


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 10, 2015)

Does this count? [emoji319]

Steve

PS I will take picture of our tree tonight. Love all the pictures!!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 10, 2015)

LOL Steve, 

For those not aware of what Festivus is......

Here is a logo 







Here is it's origin...









And here is how it is celebrated..


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 10, 2015)

I think it's leaning or had a wee bit too much to drink! [emoji485]
Steve


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 10, 2015)

JohnT said:


> LOL Steve,
> 
> For those not aware of what Festivus is......
> 
> ...




John
Love it!

Steve


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 13, 2015)

Our tree


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 14, 2015)

We have these hanging up in office

Steve


----------



## Sage (Dec 23, 2015)

That's my Christmas tree in the background. Nice Douglas Fir but to big to take indoors or to put lights on......... perfect !! I do have one of it's seedlings (live) in a pot on the table in the house with small decorations. Dug and potted a year ago under the big tree. It would not survive where it was and will be planted in the spring in an open area.

I have a couple more like it around the house too. About 8" of snow on the ground now and snowing hard. (photo NOT taken today !!)


----------



## barbiek (Dec 23, 2015)

Wish it would snow here! Very pretty!


----------



## Sage (Dec 23, 2015)

This is one of my other firs. I use to put lights on this one !! This is what it looks like right now !!

Taken 12/23/15, 2:20 pm local time (5 min ago)


----------



## JohnT (Dec 23, 2015)

ok, now i hope we can all post a christmas morning pic (with all the gifts around the tree.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just before the carnage started...


----------

